# Graduating from High School this year, looking to join the Canadian Forces



## YoungGunner (11 Sep 2010)

Hi there. This is my first post on this site and I would like to make it as descriptive and well thought out as possible.. Yes it may be a little boring 

I am currently 17 years old and completing grade 12 down here in Brampton, Ontario. Over this past summer, I have been thinking about my future and what my options were for when I graduate. In my grade 11 year, I decided that I would go to university and was on my way when I finished off on the honor roll with University level classes. However, going into grade 12 I decided that University wouldn't be the smartest choice for my career plan (I want to become a police officer). I considered going to college, however I do not have money to pay for it and neither do my parents. I have done a lot of research about the forces, its benefits and the lifestyle within it. 

However during the past 2 weeks my interest in joining the army has gone through the roof. I am the kind of guy who likes to be different which could be the reason why I don't want to go onto college RIGHT AWAY. I hear all my friends talking about going off to university and wanting to be this and that, and I just feel that it isn't right for me. Some of my family members do not like my consideration of the joining the army as they EXPECT me to go to University. My family are visible minority immigrants and I guess that is the attitude they carry with them from their countries. But I mean coming to Canada is all about OPPORTUNITY and I have that opportunity to join the Canadian Forces. My heart lies with Canada and I want to serve this country proudly showing that I am proud to assimilate into this country. A lot of my fellow black friends call me a sellout for my decision, but I just ignore it. In my opinion, what is the point of coming to Canada when you don't even respect the land or the laws.  My father (who has experience in university) has told me that getting a job out of University or college is hell, and they usually start paying low. And to be honest, I don't really want to work in an office or working in you're typical downtown toronto retailer or whatever...

I have spoken with a few police officers in Toronto and Peel region and they have told me police agencies are looking for life experience more than anything. I feel that joining the army out of high school or even a year after could really give me some valuable life experience towards not only becoming a cop but towards life in general. Don't get me wrong, its not like I want to use the army, and I will even stay as long as possible depending on how much I like it. But while I am enlisted I will serve with confidence and pride. From what I have seen the pay is great compared to some other jobs.. If I looked at the payscale correctly, I could be making over 46,000 by my third year as private and 53,000 once I get to corporal by 22 years old (If promotion to corporal is automatic as a recruiter at my school was telling me). Along with that, I get valuable experience that I can carry on with me for the rest of my life. 

I just want to do something different and joining the army seems like the way to go. Although many call me a mature young man, I still do not clean my room, make my bed, do my chores lol. I feel like the army can really discipline me and change me into a better person. I mean I have the marks to get into a University or a decent college, but I don't feel like post secondary education is something that I will enjoy and capitalize on. And I don't think spending time and money and learning major theories and formulas can mature me or give ME the proper life experience in order to become a cop. By the way, I am looking to get into an armored soldier position. The pay is great for the kind of lifestyle I live, and I can get really valuable experience so joining up seems good to me. All though I am already in great shape (I play rep soccer for Brampton) I have been working extremely hard over the past 6 weeks in my physical fitness (I can run 10k easily and do a few hundred sit ups at once etc). 

Sorry for my life story  but I need advice as I will be graduating this year and no one (except for my cousin in the British forces) can really guide me and tell me about the forces based on what I just told you throughout the whole OP. Just a few more questions, what is life like for an fairly introverted type of person in the forces? I have friends, but I just have trouble making new ones all of a sudden. Also, are there lots of visible minorities in the forces? I heard the CF are starting an aggressive recruiting campaign geared to recruit more minorities into the forces over the next few years..  I would really feel more comfortable if there were other minorities, although I really have no problem with white guys or anyone in general; most of my good friends and role models are white! Also, do you get to travel throughout Canada and the world frequently while enlisted? What is life like on base; is it like a 9-5 job with free time after you get off work such as watching TV, playing video games etc. 

To whoever replies, thanks for you're advice and help.


----------



## Comrade (11 Sep 2010)

Sounds like you already made your decision. From one Bramptonian to another, just do it. Don't let parents, friends, recruiters, or anyone else (like me) influence you. It's your decision only. 

And your "friends" that trash your idea to join the CF don't sound like real friends to me. Friends should support and encourage you. Join up and then you'll meet some real friends. It doesn't matter what colour you are. And see where those old "friends" of yours end up in a few years time. Probably still stuck in Brampton, working some worthless job.


----------



## Lavitz (11 Sep 2010)

I did exactly what you're thinking of doing. Early in high school I started looking at graphic design. Towards then end of grade 12 I started looking at computer programming. I couldn't pay for it and OSAP wouldn't give me enough. I didn't want to be in debt for the next several years, so I went with the CF. *Best decision I ever made.*

I used to be pretty shy, but when I joined I quickly made friends with lots of people. Making your bed every day is an easy thing to adjust to. Lazyness ISN'T an option in the CF. You HAVE to do it because you are told to. It's a real culture shock when you first get there, and some adapt easier than others, but if you give it your all you should be able to get through. It's all about helping eachother too. I'd recommend watching the show "Basic Up" to see what BMQ is like' (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95374.0.html)

As for living on base, it all depends on which base you go to. I'm currently posted to CFB Petawawa and living in the single quarters. As a Supply Technician, my job is a 7-3:30 job. I get up at 6 everyday, and go to PT for 7, finish at 7:45, and back to work for 9. 12-1 is our lunch hour. Your working hours will differ from every trade, base, & unit.

I've only been in a year, so I haven't seen much of the traveling part, though I did get to go to the Depot in Montreal to fix a shipment that was sent from here.

As for the fitness, it sounds like you'll have no problems. I've seen people get worse physically because they are used to a lot more than what they do in BMQ. Make sure you work on pushups too though, as you'll be doing lots!

I suggest to head over to the Personal Stories board and read up on some of those. Hope this helped.


----------



## YoungGunner (12 Sep 2010)

Lavitz said:
			
		

> I did exactly what you're thinking of doing. Early in high school I started looking at graphic design. Towards then end of grade 12 I started looking at computer programming. I couldn't pay for it and OSAP wouldn't give me enough. I didn't want to be in debt for the next several years, so I went with the CF. *Best decision I ever made.*
> 
> I used to be pretty shy, but when I joined I quickly made friends with lots of people. Making your bed every day is an easy thing to adjust to. Lazyness ISN'T an option in the CF. You HAVE to do it because you are told to. It's a real culture shock when you first get there, and some adapt easier than others, but if you give it your all you should be able to get through. It's all about helping eachother too. I'd recommend watching the show "Basic Up" to see what BMQ is like' (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95374.0.html)
> 
> ...



Yea this helped quite a bit. Based on what you're saying I think the only I would have trouble adjusting to is getting up early.. but I did that in Air Cadet summer camp with no problems.. Thanks again.


----------



## RCDtpr (12 Sep 2010)

I'm a fairly introverted person as well....and being an armoured crewman I figure I can answer your question.  You will have no problems making friends for this simple reason....your with guys all day everyday on course.  Skipping ahead to your DP1 you will live with these guys for 3 months....and then you will go to your regiment with those same guys.  I'm a fairly shy guy and had the same worries as you when I joined.....four years later I have made many lifelong friends...most of whom I did DP1 with.

As for being a visible minority....means nothing.  You will be judged on your personality and how you perform as a soldier.


----------

